# new to the board, my name is chris jenkins



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

hi everybody this site is great, my name is chris hope to gain some info of you all. I train at the fitness studio in Gorseinon Swansea(same as Flex lewis junior universe), i first got into the sport because my dad worked with a local strongman from Port Talbot named Mike Brown. Mike had competed as a super heavyweight in numerous commonwealth and olympic championships back in the 70-8o's, he was also a britain strongest man competitor and arm wrestling champion with a 330kgs deadlift-which was quite rare in those days.

I think to this day he still holds the single arm clean record of 100kgs-plus.

My dad thought that the powerlifting and olympic style lifting would help with my sprinting at school so he would take me training about 3 nights a week where i stuck with the basics squats, cleans, snatches,bench press, shoulder press and deadlifts. Back when i was around about 14-15 i ran 100metres in 11.06 seconds-(sorry for bragging). Didnt enter my first powerlifting meet till around 97 or 98 which was the welsh championships in Port talbot. In 99' i did a little bodybuilding and entered the NABBA junior wales and won the junior class. Ive had a lot of support of some great people, Dave Mannering, Flex Lewis, Bob Jordan, Brian Batcheldor,Bill West and Dennis Unit(of B.P.sports) who recently gave me some great tips on rack lockouts for my deadlifts. I think its good to be around positive people and i realy enjoy lifting and ive had my family and friends support and encouragment. Im nothing special just consistant and want to win more than anybody.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

welcome to the board chris

its good to have you here, you seem very knowledgeable and should be able to offer some good advice to our members.

cheers for dropping in

steve


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

nice intro bro,welcome to musclechat


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

how u doin chris, good to ave u here buddy, :wink: kev


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Bloody Hell!!!

What an achievement - welcome Mate, look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Welcome aboard m8.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

thanks for the warm welcome boys


----------

